# What was your SECOND birth like?



## Amygdala

Was it better or worse than your first? Longer or shorter? Earlier or later (weeks of pregnancy)? Did you have more drugs or less, and why?
I'd be really interested in any and all experiences you'd like to share!


----------



## chuck

WWWAAAAYYyyyyy better

Both started naturally but 1st went slow with back to back labour, laboured in a MLU was sent to hospital after a shot of pethadine, and it was all shit from there on in.

Ignored for hours, waters broken, ignored, then synto and epidural and pushed to dilate flat on my back broken epi - agony - spinal and EMCS, needed morphine over night and the next day.

Over 24 hours active labour, 2 nights in hospital, 2 nights in the birth centre and still 2 and a half years later still hate everything about that experience. 

2nd started naturally, planned homebirth. I enjoyed the labour, I made a meal, sent hubby to the pub, bathed and put my toddler to bed did a tesco online shop, ate a meal with my mum and had a bath myself.

Lovely, when ctx were a least a min long and every 3 mins we called the MW and hubby and they arrived I had my fave film on and was relaxed and coping with no pain relief.

My waters went on their own, i had a little gas and air and got to 10cm with no fuss. I did go to hospital in the end as I was bleeding more than the MW was comfortable with so I had a 40 min ambulance journey at 10cm and the urge to push started on the way LOL

It took me a lil while to get going again once I got into the delivery suite but I did everything under my own steam, maybe 9 hours of labour and just over an hour pushing. 

Went home less than 12 hours later.

So yep the 2nd labour was shorter, I needed fewer drugs, coped better and had a much better experience so much so I'd do it again in an instant.


----------



## Blah11

An amazing drug free home birth. Everything I wanted and more ;D Shorter than my first by half, less painful (but that im sure was state of mind) and pushing stage went from 27minutes to less than 5 (3 pushes).


----------



## Vegan mum

It was amazing! I will be lucky to have another one like this! 4 days sooner than first, only gas & air because there was no time to get the epidural in and I'm so glad there wasn't, quicker 1/3 of my first. It was magical experiencing it all so natural and listening to my body. Much less painful too but I'm not sure if that is because I was in control. 
My first was quite traumatic so I'm so so lucky to have had such a wonderful experience! Hope the third will follow suit! Good luck hun x


----------



## mother of two

my second birth which occurred in december was so much easier than the first. i was 4cm when i got to the hospital at 5 pm. by 630 pm i was six centermeters and getting an epidural which is the miracle drug. by 1245am i gave three pushes and he was out. with my first i was in labor for thirteen and a half hours. I hope this pregnancy goes even faster.


----------



## Camlet

Well with my first I was in labour for 3 hours & my second only 30 mins so definitely faster, my first came at 39+3 weeks & my second came at 39+6 so she was 3 days later, with my first I had gas & air & an epidural & my second just gas & air so less drugs just because I hated having the epidural, I wasn't panicking about the pain as much & knew what to expect also because I didn't have time for an epidural even if I wanted one! Lol! Over all I'd say my second was tons easier than my first :) xx


----------



## JASMAK

1 week earlier (37 weeks)....different labour and events completely.


----------



## GypsyDancer

Amygdala said:


> Was it better or worse than your first? Longer or shorter? Earlier or later (weeks of pregnancy)? Did you have more drugs or less, and why?
> I'd be really interested in any and all experiences you'd like to share!

My second birth was amazing..exactly how i wanted to be able to deal with labour..
My 1st labour i was induced at 2 weeks overdue..i really struggled being left alone on a ward all night..made to lay on a bed through contractions..i had gas and air,pethidine and then an epidural i also then had a forceps delivery nearly csection and alot of blood loss ans blood transfusion due to tearing my cervix..and i was induced around 10pm and had my lo 8pm the next evening..

My second howeverr..was also 2 weeks overdue..i went into labour naturally the night before i was booked for induction..my contractions started at around 3/3.30am..were very regular and strong..i stayed at home until 6.30am..was checked at around 7 am at hospital and was 9 1/2 cm dilated..put i a room at 7.10am..my waters broke..was given some gas and air but it made me loose the urge to push so i only had a few puffs..my lo was born at 7.30am with me standing to give birth and itwas just amazing..


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you all for sharing. Sounds like the second one really does tend to be easier so far. Good to know. :D


----------



## XJessicaX

I love you ladies :) all sounds wonderful. I can only wish that I too will be able to post something so positive about my 2nd impending labour!!


----------



## shinona

First labour was pretty traumatic and resulted in a foreceps delivery in theatre with an epidural and spinal block. Waters had to be broken. I'd been in labour for 45 hours and pushed for well over 3 hours. Ds arrived at 11 days late on the day before I was booked in to be induced.

My dd arrived 12 days late. I went into labour on the way to the hospital to be induced. First contractions about 1pm, dd born at 11.40pm that evening. It was amazing. I used my tens machine and had an hour of gas and air only. My waters went themselves and she popped out about 2 minutes later after 3 pushes. I loved it all and would have done it again straightaway.

xx


----------



## elohcin

First birth, induced (sweep ad AROM at home), epidural 10 hours in, 2 hours of pushing, 12 hours of labor total. 

Second birth, castor oil "induction", unassisted homebirth, less than 3 minutes of pushing, 4.5 hours of labor. :)


----------



## Mrs M

Reading all these posts has definately put a smile on my face. I had quite a quick birth (7hours) from waters breaking to my dd been born. Hope this birth goes as quick and as smoothly. Its great to hear all of your experiences. x


----------



## candeur

1st birth was an induction, 17hrs in labour, lots of pain relief, ended up in emergency theatre as Seren was in distress having a forceps delivery and episiotomy. 3 day hospital stay.

2nd went into labour naturally at 7am, stayed at home in the bath for as long as I could. Got to the birth centre at 9:15, was 6cm, Jack was born at 9:51 with just gas and air after 8mins of pushing. Was home by 12:30! Loved everything about my 2nd labour.


----------



## lizardbreath

Horrible. To this day I still have nightmares about it and she's 18 months old.
My first was a breeze only in labour 14 hours had time to get to the hospital. And tell everyone important I was in labour. Had time to get drugs meet my nurses had time in general to prepare for pushing and anything it threw at me. My first was born healthy and I had no complications
My second daughters birth came so quickly I was only in labour 3 hours 26 minutes and every minute was hell.my contractions came on so strong and fast. I almost didn't make it to the hospital. I was bleeding heavy at home I thought I could grab a quick shower it went terrible I got to the hospital and my nurses didn't believe I was that far gone as my mom had said I was 10 minutes apart at the time she called I was.so nurses figured I was just a new mom til they checked me and then they went into panic mode they hadn't told the doctor someone was in labour as it had been a busy night and he was laying down. So one nurse held my legs shut for 26 minutes. As soon as he walked in he literally caught my daughter she was blue because she had been born in one push. They rushed her away to the icu I didn't get to see her til she was a half hour old and they had determined I was fine to walk around she was in the icu for 5 days she's 18 months old and still has health issues I never did get to find out what was wrong......

Now this isn't to scare anyone I just had a terrible second birth oh and my first was 1 day early and my second 3 days late and born in destress


----------



## lhancock90

Barely painful till my waters broke.
Then just as painful as Evelyns agonising labour but more copeable because i knew what to do/expect.
She came out within 10 minutes of pushing, whereas Evelyn took an hour.
Far faster overall. Evelyn took from 10pm till 7am. Ivy took 5pm till 11.48pm. 
:)


----------



## moo_fie

I was 40+1 with both of mine, first labour was 13 hours (5 hours of those pushing due to crap midwife) ended with being cut and having ventouse delivery 8Ib 4oz son gas and air and pethadine nothing all the time i was pushing.
Second labour 3 hours 50 minutes gas and air only brilliant midwife 10Ib 3oz daughter born in the sac (it was lovely) I was home 5 hours later. :happydance:
hoping this time round is as nice....


----------



## lucy_lu10

My second birth:

a) shorter (3 hours compared to 7 hours)
b) earlier (2 days before due date compared to 4 days over)
c) no drugs (had gas & air with my first)
d) less pushing time (1.5 hours compared to 2 hours)
e) bigger baby (9lbs 8ozs vs. 9lbs 3ozs)
f) no tearing (small tear with 2 stitches during first birth)
g) posterior baby (same as first baby)


Over all, it was amazing and everything was just that much easier from my first birth. Looking forward to the 3rd one day!! hehe


----------



## LockandKey

thank you all :) you're positive stories have helped to restore hope to someone who has had a horrid and traumatic birth with my first


----------



## zombiedaisy

I had a wonderful labor with my daughter compared to my son. After having my son I swore I was going natural. 

With my first (son) I had an epidural at 4 cm, couldnt feel anything from the waist down, couldnt move my legs, ended up with a horrible UTI from them cathing me, I had a 2nd or 3rd degree tear and bled for about 2 months afterwards.

With my daughter, I had a natural birth. I had started going into labor the night before, ignored it, and then it stopped in the middle of the night. I had an appointment that morning because I was a week late (whereas my son was 3 days early). I was already 7cm dilated, but I wasnt contracting. Went to the hospital that afternoon, they admitted me, had to break my water to get labor back going, and delivered her there shortly afterwards. I only pushed a few times AND she was sunny side up! I was able to get up and walk around immediately, shower, and had stopped bleeding by 2 weeks PP.


----------



## Amygdala

I have to say, I expected more positive stories than negative but reading that just about everyone had an easier time second time around has really put a smile on my face! Thank you all do much for sharing! Thank you as well, lizardbreath. I'm sorry that you weren't lucky enough to have a good second birth stories, I hope I didn't stir up bad memories. 
Overall though, it seems that the first one really is the hardest. That gives me a lot of confidence for when baby 2 comes around, so thanks again all! :flower:


----------



## Amygdala

PS, keep them coming!


----------



## MumToEva

Loving this thread! Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## racheal021106

My 2nd birth was a lot faster than my first
My first my contractions started at 3:30am, got painful at around 12pm-1pm and I had my daughter at 4:26pm the same day. My full labour was just under 13hrs but active labour was around 5.

My 2nd labour contractions started at around 2:30am, got really painful at 4-5am. Became unbearable at around half past 5, got to the hospital at 6:35am was 10cm already and my 2nd daughter was born at 6:55am just 20mins after getting to the hospital. My midwife calculated my labour at 4hrs and 5 mins in total 

2nd labour was defiantly more painful but a lot better experience.


----------



## Betheney

This thread gives me hope, keep em coming ladies.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Better for me! 

I lasted longer before I went to the mmidwife centre, I was 6cm, whereas my first I was just 4cm). It was almost half the time (4 1/2 hours rather than 7 1/2 hours). I had no tears or grazes second time around, I tore a little with my first and grazed. Used the same 'drugs' etc, gas & air and I also used a birthing pool.


----------



## Rebaby

It was much quicker, easier and more enjoyable second time around for me :thumbup:

My first birth was a hospital birth, i went into labour spontaneously at 38 weeks and 1 day by my waters breaking. The total length of my labour (from waters breaking to placenta delivered was 19 hrs 46 minutes). The length of established labour was recorded as 10 hours. Length of second stage (pushing) was 30 minutes. Third stage was 11 minutes.

I had my labour 'accelerated'/'augmented' with synto (the drug they use to induce labour) as my waters had broken but contractions were taking a while to get going and i was GBS positive. I started out with a tens and gas and air but later had an epidural. I had a normal delivery and a 2nd degree tear. We were both healthy and happy but i did feel like i had been hit by a truck for a couple of weeks!

Second time round i had a home birth. Labour started naturally, with mild tightenings, at 38 weeks and 4 days. From very first contraction to placenta being delivered was actually 26 hours and 33 minutes but for the first 24 hours of that i didn't really feel that i was in full blown labour, the contractions were mild and i could just get on with things. My first stage was recorded as being 5 hours and 46 minutes, my second stage was unrecordable as he came out with one push and then my third stage was 4 minutes :thumbup: I had hoped to deliver in water but didn't make it into the pool in time (things progressed quickly at the end!) I didn't have any drugs other than 2 paracetamol and my tens machine. I had a first degree tear and was out at the park with my OH, toddler and baby 2 days later :thumbup: 

They were both straightforward normal births in my mind but i had a lot more intervention, pain and worry first time around, whereas second time around, although intense, was also quite good fun! :lol:

HTH :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

My second was a just under 4 hour labour which consisted of me labouring at home til it got very intense, then a mad dash to the hospital in a taxi where I proceeded to be let into a room with a chest high bed. The midwives were going to lower the bed so they could examine me but I said no time for that...CATCH! And held on to the chest high bed while OH supported me from the other side of it and 2 midwives literally caught my son as he shot out at great speed with such ease it was hilarious. He was 7lb on the dot and I didn't tear at all, was just a little sore. The midwives were so unprepared for the speed of it, I was standing there, baby in arms, cord still attached, while they fussed and lowered the bed! Comedy gold! It was 17 whole minutes from arriving in the taxi to holding my son. The worst part of it was the taxi ride- speed bumps and contractions DO NOT MIX! 

Homebirth this time, to avoid the taxi farce! :haha:

I wouldn't call my first labour traumatic or even especially difficult, but it was longer, 10 hours, and occurred over night whereas 2nd was in the morning, so the timing of my first made it harder, plus was scarier, as I didn't know what to expect.

Wish I could have been a fly on the wall in the room of my second, it really must have looked hilarious!:haha:

First birth I had pethidine (was useless) and some gas and air which unproductively made me feel drunk. No pain relief second time round, didn't want nor need any.

I do hope my third will be as easy!


----------



## 3outnumbered

my second was 12 days late, was a shock as first was 9 days early!

but was induced with second and from waters breaking to her being delivered 3 hours!!! so was much shorter. xx


----------



## nosocks

This thread is the best thing I've read my whole pregnancy!
My 1st was a horrible experience ending with an EMC and hoping for a VBAC this time around. But obviously I only have that experience to think about and I know my oh certainly struggles to see it happening any differently.
But you ladies have made me a LOT more positive. Gong to make oh read it.
My mum is adamant 2nd, 3rd etc babies are much quicker-especially with small gapes (ours will be 29 months)... My doula says its a bit of an old wives tale- and although I know there's no written rule for these things- its lovely to hear others having these experiences of positive births after hard ones.
Pllleeaaaseeeeeee keep them coming!


----------



## sammy10kids

1st waters broke, contractions started and delivered 5 1/2 hours later after 45 mins pushing
2nd waters broke delievered 5 hours later after 2 pushes
3rd contractions started and born 3 1/2 hours later
4th contractions and 2 1/2 hours later
5th contractions born 4 hours later
6th 35 weeks contractions and born 35 MINUTES after the first pain on the living room floor with no medical help!! Because of this i had a retained placenta and had to have a spinal to have it manually removed
7th 33 weeks contractions born 3 hours later, spent 2 weeks in scbu
8th 31 weeks contractions born 1 hour later spent 3 weeks in scbu
9th 30 weeks contractions born 1 hour later spent 8 weeks in scbu!!

never had stitches or epidural x


----------



## MumToEva

sammy10kids said:


> 1st waters broke, contractions started and delivered 5 1/2 hours later after 45 mins pushing
> 2nd waters broke delievered 5 hours later after 2 pushes
> 3rd contractions started and born 3 1/2 hours later
> 4th contractions and 2 1/2 hours later
> 5th contractions born 4 hours later
> 6th 35 weeks contractions and born 35 MINUTES after the first pain on the living room floor with no medical help!! Because of this i had a retained placenta and had to have a spinal to have it manually removed
> 7th 33 weeks contractions born 3 hours later, spent 2 weeks in scbu
> 8th 31 weeks contractions born 1 hour later spent 3 weeks in scbu
> 9th 30 weeks contractions born 1 hour later spent 8 weeks in scbu!!
> 
> never had stitches or epidural x

Wow! So this is number 10! Amazing! :)

I see you are 31 1/2 weeks now - hopefully this one will stay in long enough not to have to see SCBU! Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## Seity

This is a great thread. I'm actually a bit worried about this second labor because my first was so fast and easy. I worry that it'll be much faster and I won't have time to get the drugs. The nurses and midwife had to have commented over 1000 times about how my first birth was more like a second or third baby and not a first. My midwife still goes on about it at all my appointments.
I was in labor 3.5 hours with my 1st, pushed 5 min and he was born at 38+3. I had the 2 hour intrathecal shot. I'm hoping this one will be a similar birth experience.


----------



## gretavon

I heard that the after pains are much stronger in subsequent births. Did anybody have this or did they feel the same?


----------



## Rebaby

gretavon said:


> I heard that the after pains are much stronger in subsequent births. Did anybody have this or did they feel the same?

Yes i'm sorry to say that was one aspect which was actually worse second time around- much stronger after pains, although they started much sooner (almost immediately after delivery) and although very intense, were gone within a couple of days, whereas with my first i didn't even have any after pains until after we were discharged home (when he was 5 days old) and i wondered what the hell was happening and thought perhaps i was having another baby! :wacko: they didn't stick around as long second time so that's something at least :thumbup:

I commented to the midwives at my second birth that i was really not loving how strong the after pains were and they told me that for most women they get worse with each subsequent child and one of the midwives commented that she had known women who were on their 6th, 7th, 8th children etc who had quick and easy drug-free labour and births but then needed pethidine to cope with the afterpains :shock:

That fact right there was enough to put me off having any more :lol:


----------



## XJessicaX

Great. I had hideous after pains with my 1st. On a positive my uterus retracted back completely in under a week PP! I wish I could buy gas and air to take home with me!


----------



## Betheney

gretavon said:


> I heard that the after pains are much stronger in subsequent births. Did anybody have this or did they feel the same?

The after pains my mum had after her 7th birth she said were 10000 times worse than birth itself, she said she wouldn't have 7 kids if labour and birth were anything like those afterpains. She thought something was actually incredibly badly wrong. 

However she only noticed them worse at this birth the 7th one. The 6 prior she didn't notice the after pains any different from the previous birth.


----------



## Honeybee88x

Thank you ladies this helps so much.

I still feel traumatised by my first birth and that was the main thing I was worrying about this time and reading all your experiences really helps me to feel more positive about my birth this time round.

xx


----------



## Naturalmystic

My second birth experience was more positive than my first. My labor was not much shorter or less painful but I think I coped with the pain better because I breathed through the contractions instead of screaming :blush:. But the after pain with my second baby was horrible, with my first I did not get after pain but I actually needed to take Motrin to cope with the cramps.


----------



## Rosie.no1

Thanks for this ladies.

With my first I was having contractions but I didn't dilate. When I did reach 4cm the pains were so bad that she went out to get pethadine for me and when she came back after 5 mins I was pushing.. 9 and a half cm! Active labour was about 1.5hours!

So, I'm wondering how I will labour this time? Will my body dilate from the beginning properly as it should? Will I make it to hospital? Will I get in the pool? So many questions! :)


----------



## Chellxx

With my first I woke knowing I was in labour, had bloody show then contractions came regular and strong. I had 2 paracetamol at 11 am he wa born at 3.46pm had to have episiotomy and kiwi delivery. He was 9lb 2oz 

DD I thought I was having pains at 15:30 so had a lie down, by 4:30 called dh home and the baby sitter. Walked over to the hospital at 17:15 was examined at 17:32 was 5cm waters broke and I jumped to 7 and needed to push the midwife told me to go with it and she was born at 17:39 after a 7 minute established labour :happydance: I had no pain relief at all :cloud9:


----------



## Kel127

2nd was so much easier!

With my first I was induced at 41 weeks. Labor was over 24 hours long with 
1 hour of pushing. I had an epidural and had to have an episiotomy.

With my second I went into labor naturally at 40+5. Labor was 6 hours from water breaking to birth with only 3 minutes of pushing. No drugs, and no cutting or tearing.


----------



## DrakensMom

WOW reading all these stories makes me so much more confident!
I have been so nervous!


----------



## Mrs M

Well just to let you all know. I gave birth to my second daughter on Friday night. My first dd from my waters breaking to her arriving was 8 hours. This time. I had a show on the morning but no pains. At approx 8.30pm my waters broke and started contracting straight away. She was born at 10.22pm. So from start to finish about 2 hours. x


----------



## AP

Almost everything was the same, timing of labour/birth.

Only difference was gestation (27+4 and 40+2) and i was drug free with my 40+2 (well...gave up on gas+air hours before)


----------



## nikkchikk

After reading the responses here, it's so obvious that fear makes SUCH a difference in women's birth experiences. I was so nervous for my daughters arrival, but thinking back, most of my fear was due to the unknown. I can't wait for the next time around :)


----------



## Betheney

i didn't have an ounce of fear in me the first time around, i thought i'd be fine and by body would know what to do.

Labour was the most horrendous, painful, traumatic experience of my life and it was pretty much a straight forward uncomplicated labour, so it's not like i have back-to-back or anything to blame it on. Labour was just that horrible. Waters broke contractions started and 18.5 hours later she was born, Pushing was only 20 minutes. It was awful awful awful!!! the pain was so bad that i thought that i couldn't last even 1 more contraction, i thought my body would surely go into shock and i would pass out from what i was experiencing because there was no way my body or mind would allow me to stay concious for even another minute of that pain (unfortunately it did) I was angry at myself for not even considering the amount of pain i would be in, it was a total mind blowing shock, i wished i'd prepared myself for pain. But i didn't prepare myself for pain at all (or very minimally). I was very ignorant of the pain of labour.

So even if you go into labour without an ounce of worry or fear doesn't guarantee you'll love labour, or even have a less painful easier labour.

I'm stalking this thread because i need the reassurance so badly that the 2nd time wont be as awful as the first.


----------



## Sommerfugl

With my first, my waters broke at 2am on my due date, regular contractions started straight away and she was born 12 hours later. 

With this one, I had a couple of mornings of 'false labour' before the real thing(at 42+2). But then I had a lovely quick 3 hour total labour, my contractions went from intense but not unbearable, to baby born before the midwives arrived, in the space of about an hour.


----------



## muddles

First labour- 3h 49m at 39+3. Labour started at 3am, waters broke on arrival at hospital as we walked across the car park. Started to feel my body pushing just after we arrived and when I was examined I was found to be fully dilated and my son was born 35mins later. I had a bad 2nd degree tear. Baby weighed 7lb 12oz. 

Second labour- 4h 32m 40+3. Labour started late afternoon, got onto MLU and immediately felt so much pressure (had been on consultant led unit for 2 hours but wasn't examined as apparently i didnt look like i was in that much pain so wasnt offered pain relief either!) so was told to remove my skirt so the midwife could have a look. She immediately told the student to put on some gloves as she could see my baby's head and I was told to go with my body and breathe my baby out and my daughter was born in her waters 14mins later! I needed a few stitches but not many. Baby weighed 9lb 11oz!!!


----------



## amerikiwi

First (girl): went into labour naturally at 40+1. 12-18 hours labour (depending on if you count latent) with 2 long hours of pushing. Borderline 2/3 degree tear. Gas and air.

Second (boy): went into labour naturally at 40+6. Less than 45 minutes from first twinge to delivery. Delivered by MIL and DH at home on bathroom floor as we couldn't get to hospital in time and ambulance arrived 10 minutes later. No pushing at all. No drugs, no stitches!! Much more intense but over a much shorter time and recovery was pretty much instantaneous.


----------



## Amygdala

Thought I'd bump this to see if we can get some more second birth stories. Keep them coming ladies, they really help!


----------



## NaturalMomma

I loved my second birth.

With ds1 I had an epidural birth in the hospital. I hated it. The epidural made me so disconnected from everything, and being in the hospital wasn't too fun either. I had to birth on their terms which goes against normal birthing. Recovery was horrible.

With ds2 I had him at home, unmedicated. I got to walk around my town in labor to help move things along, had my family with me, sat in a birth pool for awhile, and gave birth standing up in my living room. I was the first to hold him instead of the last (like with my ds1), I was so present and aware during birth, I felt everything which didn't hurt at all, had really great hormone rush when he was born that made me feel warm and fuzzy. Got to go to my own bed when the placenta was out and just lay there with my baby.


----------



## Bay

I much prefer my second birth because it was faster, and that i was better prepared and knew what to expect.

With my first it was about 24 hours with an hour of pushing. I had been leaking amniotic fluid at week 36 but didn't go into labour until a week later. I laboured mostly at home and was already 9.5cm by the time i went to hospital (lots of melt downs at home, i had diarrhea, vomitting and shaking). I didn't think i was in active labour as i kept waiting for my contractions to be closer than 10mins and more regular, of course meither of these things happened ... Even the midwife who checked me was skeptical. But she was wrong. :haha: I had lots of first degree tears and required stitching. 

With my second, i was at 2cm @ 5am and somewhere between 9-10am i was fully dilated and baby was born in 3 pushes. I had a 1cm tear but didn't need stitching. I only had one meltdown the whole time, even though baby was back to back. So even though this labour was more painful, i think i coped much better because it disn't take as long and that i was better mentally prepared with what was to come. Having gas and air as a pain relief was also a great help. We were at 38 weeks gestation. 

One other thing that i find really made a difference this time was how much freedom i was afforded while in hospital. this time i was at a different hospital, and wasn't hooked up to the monitoring machine the whole time, so i was able to walk around. The best part was being given the choice to choose the birthing position i wanted. With my first i was forced to birth on my back with my legs in stirrups, whereas with my second i chose to birth squatting on the bed.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Second needed bit help starting first i went on my own at 40+3 (Giving birth 40+4)

Second sweep at 41 she arrived 41+2

Second 6hr (first 27hr) Only G&A second (+ pethidine with first)

Overall quicker labour but more painful as i had SPD.


----------



## kerrie24

My 2nd labour was half the time and much easier,both were overdue.


----------



## Meredith2010

*First baby:*
From first contraction to baby delivered - 10 hours
Active labour (from 4cm to baby delivered) - 1hr 55 minutes
Pushing stage - 9 minutes
1 shot of pethadine
Lots of tearing!

*Second baby:*
From first contraction to baby delivered - 10 hours
Active labour (from 4cm to baby delivered) - 9 minutes
Pushing stage - 2 minutes
No pain relief
Again, lots of tearing!

My labours were really similar - both times I had really strong, frequent contractions for hours but didn't dilate at all, and then everything goes mental and it all happens really quickly. I was expecting the second one to be quicker and it really was - although the initial, latent phase of labour was about the same, my active labour was insanely quick and DD was born less than 10 minutes after I'd been examined and only 2cm!


----------



## GypsyDancer

Rebaby said:


> gretavon said:
> 
> 
> I heard that the after pains are much stronger in subsequent births. Did anybody have this or did they feel the same?
> 
> Yes i'm sorry to say that was one aspect which was actually worse second time around- much stronger after pains, although they started much sooner (almost immediately after delivery) and although very intense, were gone within a couple of days, whereas with my first i didn't even have any after pains until after we were discharged home (when he was 5 days old) and i wondered what the hell was happening and thought perhaps i was having another baby! :wacko: they didn't stick around as long second time so that's something at least :thumbup:
> 
> I commented to the midwives at my second birth that i was really not loving how strong the after pains were and they told me that for most women they get worse with each subsequent child and one of the midwives commented that she had known women who were on their 6th, 7th, 8th children etc who had quick and easy drug-free labour and births but then needed pethidine to cope with the afterpains :shock:
> 
> That fact right there was enough to put me off having any more :lol:Click to expand...

I agree!! I coped through my whole labour with no pain relief..was offered g&a when pushing but hated it so only had a few puffs..
But the after pains! My god i was sucking on that gas an air like anything!! I was off my face by the end of it! 
Still..i was glad to have it that way round as everytime i opened my eyes i knew id done it and my little boy was right there next to me..safe and snug!


----------



## anita665

My second birth was great. Labour started out of nowhere at 40+1. The contractions were strong and regular from the start and within 1/2 hour I had that pressure feeling with each of them so I knew I was close. It was too quick to make it to the hospital and that did freak me out as I hadn't even thought about a home birth. Paramedics got there just in time. I had the urge to push for some time but was resisting for some unknown reason... fear I guess but once they got there I pushed and he was out. They recorded the pushing stage as under 1 min.

He was 8lb 7 so the same size as his brother but no tears. Labour was 1 hour 40 mins.


----------



## Betheney

My first labour i hated more than life itself i found it overwhelmingly painful. The pain was more horrific than anything i imagined. I was so traumatized by labour. The whole time i thought i was going to pass out from pain or go into shock. It was just mind blowingly awful

1st labour- Waters broke at 39+3 at 6am contractions started straight away but got progressively worse throughout the day, I delivered 18 hours past the waters breaking after 20mins of pushing.

2nd labour - Given cervadil at 33+4 at 5pm due to preeclampsia. Had a few cramps, called my midwife at 2:30am because i had blood on the toilet paper and was feeling contractions, she monitored me for 1 hour then called the doctor to do a check. Doctor announced to the shock of everyone at 3:36 that i was 9cm. After 1 minute of pushing Remi was born at 3:45.

I loved my second labour and not just because it was quicker. I believe when it comes to labour (for me anyway) that preparation is key. During my second labour rather than having a complete meltdown over the horrific pain i used a lot of various pain coping techniques to deal with the pain, i worked my butt off and was so proud that by the time i lost control and was having the awful thoughts that i had in the last 5 hours of my first labour, i actually only had 15mins left of this labour.

Here is my birth story for anyone who is interested. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...duction-33-5-due-preeclampsia-long-story.html


----------



## Bay

^^ sounds like an amazing birth betheney. congratulations.


----------



## XJessicaX

I can answer this now!! First labour horrific 22 hour persistent back to back. Agony. Failed epidural. Baby got stuck, 1hr 15 mins pushing and then i needed ventouse delivery, 3rd degree cut, 2nd degree tear. 14 weeks healing.

Just given birth, 2.5 hour labour!! Contractions for 2 hours were very manageable. Used TENS and then G&A. Then 30 mins of the most excruciating ghastly god awful contractions overlapping and I asked for an epidural but too late, 10cm and ready to push and out she flew in maybe 2 contractions. Barely needed to push. Body did it for me. Small labial tear requiring 3 stitches.


----------



## Eleanor ace

XJessicaX said:


> I can answer this now!! First labour horrific 22 hour persistent back to back. Agony. Failed epidural. Baby got stuck, 1hr 15 mins pushing and then i needed ventouse delivery, 3rd degree cut, 2nd degree tear. 14 weeks healing.
> 
> Just given birth, 2.5 hour labour!! Contractions for 2 hours were very manageable. Used TENS and then G&A. Then 30 mins of the most excruciating ghastly god awful contractions overlapping and I asked for an epidural but too late, 10cm and ready to push and out she flew in maybe 2 contractions. Barely needed to push. Body did it for me. Small labial tear requiring 3 stitches.

Congratulations!! Lovely to read that you got a better experience this time :)


----------



## LockandKey

XJessicaX said:


> I can answer this now!! First labour horrific 22 hour persistent back to back. Agony. Failed epidural. Baby got stuck, 1hr 15 mins pushing and then i needed ventouse delivery, 3rd degree cut, 2nd degree tear. 14 weeks healing.
> 
> Just given birth, 2.5 hour labour!! Contractions for 2 hours were very manageable. Used TENS and then G&A. Then 30 mins of the most excruciating ghastly god awful contractions overlapping and I asked for an epidural but too late, 10cm and ready to push and out she flew in maybe 2 contractions. Barely needed to push. Body did it for me. Small labial tear requiring 3 stitches.

really hoping I am just as lucky the 2nd time as you were


----------



## XJessicaX

LockandKey said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> I can answer this now!! First labour horrific 22 hour persistent back to back. Agony. Failed epidural. Baby got stuck, 1hr 15 mins pushing and then i needed ventouse delivery, 3rd degree cut, 2nd degree tear. 14 weeks healing.
> 
> Just given birth, 2.5 hour labour!! Contractions for 2 hours were very manageable. Used TENS and then G&A. Then 30 mins of the most excruciating ghastly god awful contractions overlapping and I asked for an epidural but too late, 10cm and ready to push and out she flew in maybe 2 contractions. Barely needed to push. Body did it for me. Small labial tear requiring 3 stitches.
> 
> really hoping I am just as lucky the 2nd time as you wereClick to expand...

4 of my friends were pregnant at the same time as me. All 4 of us had pretty ghastly 1st labour experiences and all over 20 hours (one girl 38 hours!) and all of us this time round had labours under 5 hours and barely needed to push. In fact, most people I know say their 2nd labour was very quick with a lot barely making it to the hospital! 
I spent most of my pregnancy fretting slightly over a repeat and I shouldn't have, was a complete waste of time worrying!


----------



## LockandKey

XJessicaX said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> I can answer this now!! First labour horrific 22 hour persistent back to back. Agony. Failed epidural. Baby got stuck, 1hr 15 mins pushing and then i needed ventouse delivery, 3rd degree cut, 2nd degree tear. 14 weeks healing.
> 
> Just given birth, 2.5 hour labour!! Contractions for 2 hours were very manageable. Used TENS and then G&A. Then 30 mins of the most excruciating ghastly god awful contractions overlapping and I asked for an epidural but too late, 10cm and ready to push and out she flew in maybe 2 contractions. Barely needed to push. Body did it for me. Small labial tear requiring 3 stitches.
> 
> really hoping I am just as lucky the 2nd time as you wereClick to expand...
> 
> 4 of my friends were pregnant at the same time as me. All 4 of us had pretty ghastly 1st labour experiences and all over 20 hours (one girl 38 hours!) and all of us this time round had labours under 5 hours and barely needed to push. In fact, most people I know say their 2nd labour was very quick with a lot barely making it to the hospital!
> I spent most of my pregnancy fretting slightly over a repeat and I shouldn't have, was a complete waste of time worrying!Click to expand...

thanks so much for the reassurance, and glad your second little princess has arrived safety


----------



## andyjewell

#1 - 18.5 hrs, slow progression(according to the midwife), waters artificially broken, epidural, syntocin, baby malpositioned, pushed for 4 hours, episiotomy and venthouse. narrowly escaped a c-section. 
#2 - 2hr 17minutes, gas and air, shot of pethidene, 7 minute second stage. didn't even actively push - he just came out, 5 minutes after my water broke. lol


----------



## Amygdala

Seeing as the question has come up again, I thought I'd bump. This has been so useful to me and hopefully it'll help others, too. Keep your experiences coming!


----------



## Leinzlove

DD #1: Induction at (39+1), Cervadil put me into labor on its own. (Inserted 4pm). Water broke on its own at 2cm (8am). She was here at 11:44am. I had no cervical changes prior to induction. 

DD #2: Induction at (39+1), Cervadil (4pm), Pitocin started (5am) turned up gradually and landed on 13, Dr. broke my water (11am) at 4cm... And she arrived at 12:15pm. Labor wasn't at long, but labor was more painful.

I haven't figured out which was better yet.


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Second labour was amazing !! Like I actually really enjoyed the whole thing. No pain relief, 40 minute labour. I wish all my labours were like my second !! 

My third was hell on earth, worst by far, now I'm on no.4 I'm hoping this one will be like no.2


----------



## cupcake23

1st- 38+ weeks; 2 days of latent phase, finally went to hospital to be told I was 1cm! Admitted due to raised BP.... 16hrs later I was 4-5cm, in total 'active labour' was just over five hours, only used G&A, waters broken (no real reason for it) approx 40mins pushing, 1st degree tear sutured, active 3rd stage. For a first labour not bad but I was absolutely shattered because of the long latent phase, they could have given me a monkey and I wouldn't have cared! :dohh:

2nd- also at 38+ weeks; booked homebirth, had niggles and show over the weekend (I was able to sleep though) Monday around 1am couldn't really sleep, contractions still irregular, called the midwife at 6am, both her and my mum arrived 7, contractions had stopped but she examined me and I was 4cm, gave me a good s&s to see if my contractions would pick up, 20mins later my contraction were non stop, it was intense, 3 hours into labour I started using g&a, asked for another VE over 4 hours from the last, 8cm (I was distraught)got into my bath tub, contractions picked up in the intensity, I was splashing around like a whale, got out of the bath, standing i could see my waters bulging, screamed at the midwife to break them, slowly breathed my baby out, ds arrived at 1pm on the dot, physiological 3rd stage and only suffered a graze. My second labour was definitely harder but an amazing experience.


----------



## Seity

*1st Baby* Natural labor started at 38+3. Got 2 hour intrathecal shot for 2nd stage. 100% pain relief, wore off just as it was time to push.
Contractions starting at 5:30 am. Started mild and 10 min apart got more intense and closer together over time.
2nd stage (active labor) shortly after arriving at hospital. 4-10 cm, ~3.5 hours.
6 min pushing stage. Head and body all came out at once on my 3rd push.
Total time from 1st contraction 14 hours Born 7:26 pm
*2nd Baby* Natural labor started at 39+2. No time for any pain relief :(
Contractions starting at 5:30 am. Started mild and 5 min apart. Stayed that way for 8 hours. Started to get more intense, but farther apart, but noticed plug start to go. Finally were more intense and 6-7 min apart, so went to hospital.
2nd stage (active labor) 45 min or less (not sure of exact time of arrival at hospital and first check of cervix). Was 4 cm at check. 4-10 cm, at most 30-45 min.
5 min pushing stage. Had to stop pushing twice. Once to unwrap cord from around neck and again because he had his hand/arm up and midwife wanted to help reduce tearing; otherwise, it would have been faster.
Total time from 1st contraction 11 hour 45 min. Born 5:15 pm


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My first birth was 2hr 10min and second was 55mins. Both natural but preferred the first x


----------



## ravenmel

1st Labour was in a birth centre, approx 6 hours. Had baby 1.5 hours after arriving at the birth centre. Had gas and air which helped for awhile. I asked for something stronger, they checked me and said no it's time to push. I tried the birthing pool but the water just annoyed be. Pushed for 1 hour, hot ring of fire and baby was out and love happened.

2nd labour hmm well, planned a home birth(single mum by this time) with my mum as birth partner and midwives. Doing my hair at a friends house with my LO present. Felt a trickle, went to the bathroom and waters broke. Rushed like a crazy person to get home. Left LO at friends house, called mum and midwives. No PAIN. midwives called to check in and said call back when contractions come. Mum came and went home to change as she raced from work like a mad person. Me alone, pain starts(great) called everyone, they're on their way. PAIN picks up, I feel the need to push, I call 999. Baby is coming. Paramedics arrive within 8 mins but no one to go and answer door. Labour is underway, screw it I'm pushing and pushing and pushing, she's here love happens. Paramedic broke down door everyone arrives seconds after she did. labour time 0.44 
Second time wasn't as painful it was only scary coz I was solo.


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, ravenmel, that's quite a story! Well done for coping so well on your own!


----------



## lucy_x

Fipiing amazing! - 58mins active labour. Felt nothing (thankyou tens machine!) until transition, id left to go to the loo, sat down and needed to push, then he was here! no tears, no grazes and no drugs....Thats my ideal labour!! x


----------



## Sini

My first experience was lengthy and not at all what I wanted. This thread is giving me some hope that having one bad experience doesnt mean ill have another bad one :)


----------



## Amygdala

Lucy, what's your secret? Sounds amazing! Was that a home birth or did you get to the hospital really quickly?


----------



## MrsH1980

My first experience was long and slightly disappointing; first contraction to delivery 25 hours :/ water had been leaking for 48hrs + so had to go on the syn drip to speed up, contractions unbearable at 7cm, epidural, baby girl delivered face up but I felt totally out of it - couldn't move and felt detached from the whole experience, very much did whatever the midwives told me.

Feeling much more relaxed and determined this time round and these stories are definitely helping! Roll on October!


----------



## Kimboowee

Extremely quick compared to my first, and no tearing woohoo!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My third was best. Link in sig xx


----------



## akgrown

Bump ;)


----------



## PepsiChic

first was natural in hospital at 40w 6d's, from first contraction to birth was 6 hours 53 minutes in total. 

second was in the front seat of my truck on the side of the road at 40w 1d,from first contraction to birth it was 3 hours 30 minutes.


----------



## Eleanor ace

*Was it better or worse than your first?* Better in that I got more of the birth experience I'd hoped for (water birth, DH there from the start and labour starting naturally) and tore less. But more painful lol. But still manageable :)
*Longer or shorter?* Longer I think- DS (number 1) was 6 hours start to finish. With DD (number 2) I had contractions through the night which were pretty mild. From 7am they got progressively stronger and she was born at 1.39pm. I was 8cm when I got to hospital so I'm not sure how long I was in active labour for, but on my notes they guestimated 7 hours.
*Earlier or later (weeks of pregnancy)? * Earlier. DS was born at 42 weeks, induced. DD was born at 41 weeks, spontaneous. 
*Did you have more drugs or less, and why?* Had gas and air for both.


----------



## kelmarie33

I cant wait to be able to put my second labour and birth experience. I'm so hoping it goes well with no interventions like I had with my ds. This is a great thread. X


----------



## hellohefalump

1st birth, 8 hours, 39 weeks, healthy 8lb baby.

2nd birth, 8 hours, 38 weeks, back to back terrible ordeal. Babys heartbeat Wasn't monitored and he came out with an apagar score of 2. They brought him round though and we ended up with a healthy 8lb baby. But he slept for a whole week not even waking for feeds and had to be fed by a syringe. They said this was because his birth was traumatic for him. Don't mean to scare you but that's what happened, I'm angry he wasn't being monitored while I was in labour.

Gas and air both times.


----------



## bubbles123

1st baby 2 days of pre labour/mild contractions, about 12 hours of labour. I got to hospital at 9cm dilated. Just gas and air. Tried to push for 2.5 hours, had no desire to push at all, just tried to push when they told me. Contractions started to die out so they put me on the drip (synotocin or pictocin, not sure which) hell with just gas and air! Baby didn't move so was a ventouse. Baby was back to back. 2nd degree tear. 6.13oz healthy baby.
2nd baby pain started just after midnight and baby was born about 8am so about 8 hours. Got to hospital at 10 cm so told to push straightaway, had no desire to push. They were worried and said baby was too high for ventouse and my contractions started to die out so they tried forceps but it was too painful for me (I had no pain relief). They wanted to do the drip but I said no as I know how awful that is with no medication. So they decided to take me to theatre and give me a spinal and another try with the forceps. The forceps worked this time, the spinal was amazing. Back to back healthy 8.3oz baby with an episiotomy.
Oh, my first was born on his due date, my second was 10 days late.


----------



## lucy_x

Amygdala said:


> Lucy, what's your secret? Sounds amazing! Was that a home birth or did you get to the hospital really quickly?

i reckon its raspberry leaf tea (and im being serious!!), and a lot of self belief. I was in to be induced so had had my waters broken. But they couldnt feel my cervix dilating or effaced at all, 57mins later they were shocked!


----------



## MummyNovember

Im expecting my second in June and ive been getting more nervous this time round then I was with my first. I know what's coming that's why lol also i had a good labour an birth with my son. He was 10 1/2hrs with a prolonged 3rd stage which resulted in an episiotomy as his head was sideways. But i still class it as being a good labour an birth. This time round i have it in my head i won't b as lucky! Been trying to think positive an posts like these help :) just want to sneeze an she comes flying out! Lol :)


----------



## Maria1234

First labour 28 hours, induced at 38wks due to PE had epi and had to have ventouse.. Didn't even feel one contraction but was given a lot of drugs to control my blood pressure.. After birth I was in hospital for 5 days. Very scary but all worth it.
Second labour which was last Sunday!!! Started contracting at midnight and went to the hospital at 1am and gave birth without any drugs at 5.15am!! Was out and home by lunch time... Very different to the first and I was so scared as everything happened so quickly that I didn't have time to get any pain relief but amazing amazing experience


----------



## Amygdala

I thought I'd just bump this, maybe there are some new second (or more) time mummies around?


----------



## NDH

My first my waters broke at 40+9, no contractions for about 8 hours, went in for monitoring, they weren't happy with her heart rate so was induced 30 hours after my waters went. Though I was a stretchy 3cm with contractions 5 mins apart by then so pretty close to active labour on my own. She was born 8 1/2 hours later, 6.5 hours active labour. Worst parts were 2 hours not being allowed to push and then 2 1/2 hours of pushing due to being exhausted from not pushing. But no drugs and no assistance were necessary.

My second was almost a week earlier at 40+4. Time from first contraction to birth was 7 hours and 10 minutes, active labour was an hour and a half. So fast and easy and I laboured pretty much entirely on my own except for the last half hour when I started to go through transition. The major difference between my labours was that my second was breech. But also I think that just pushing when I had the urge and not getting checked and possibly told I wasn't allowed to made all the difference. My first labour could have been up to 4 hours shorter if I'd listened to my body IMO. No drugs for the second labour either .


----------



## OmiOmen

My first was a planned c-section mainly because DS1 was breach but I also had pre-eclampsia, strep-b and basically issues from start to finish in the pregnancy. The recovery went well; I was up and about the next day and the day after that went home and did my weekly shopping on the way back.

My second was supposed to be a VBAC and after going overdue I was induced. At only 3cm I was in agony and had to ask for an epidural which didn't work. Suddenly the pain got even worse and I knew I was about to die and got the MW to get the doctor. He could see any sign of anything wrong but DS2 had showed a normal level of decelerations and I was not progressing well so he suggested an EMCS. I was put on code amber but then DS2 showed major signs of distress and I was put on code red and rushed into theatre. When the surgeon cut into me he yelled "S**t" and I could feel what he was doing was not a normal c-section; his hands were at the top not bottom of my bump and it was slightly painful not that washing up feeling. It turned out I had uterine rupture and DS2 was outside of the uterus only still alive by luck that the placenta had attached to the top of the uterus. I had bad tearing in my uterus, vagina and bladder although they thought the damage was even worse to start with. I now have to were a catheter for a month to help fix some of the bladder damage. Not only is there the huge physical trauma but the emotional ones too for me and DH as in theatre is really seemed like me and DS2 were not going to make it and every doctor we have talked to said we almost didn't.

So in my case it is fair to say that my second delivery was substantially worse. Of course what happened to me is really rare but I have found the whole experience very traumatic. So although I planned a vaginal birth I never got more than a few hours of labour before it went wrong.


----------



## Tasha

My second was sooooo different to my first. My first I was being induced at thirty-six weeks for pre-eclampsia. Forty-eight hours from first contraction to birth, twenty-seven hours of that was established with an hour pushing. I had an epidural with him. I tore and needed ten stitches.

My second I went in to be induced for pre-eclampsia and whilst waiting for a bed went into labour, pretty much immediately the contractions were two minutes apart. Ninety minutes from the first contraction to holding her, about twenty ish minutes of established labour. One push and she flew out so fast her cord ruptured. No pain meds. No tear. 

(My subsequent labours were faster too, three was 45 mins from the first contraction to holding her, fourth was one hour induction from 0cm to 7cm, then needed a section and fifth was 15 mins established).

I have to say I've never had after pains after any of my five. :thumbup:


----------



## xsadiex

Mine was so much quicker!! It was a 4 hours long compared to 37 hours! It was very intense because of this and I wasn't quite as relaxed as first time round. I did I without any pain relief this time round though. No tears :) pushing was a bit quicker too. I lost a litre of blood but recovery had already been easier x


----------

